# goat milk and salt soap



## rain_darned_owl (Aug 12, 2015)

Can I add goats milk to a salt soap?  Will it be a waste of goats milk?  I want to do one where I mix the salt into the lye/water mix so the salt actually melts (soleseife? I believe) rather than being exfoliating.  Was thinking of replacing 1/2 of the water with frozen goats milk and adding it to the lye/water mix after it has cooled down to below 100 F.  

My first salt recipe was just 100% coconut oil and 25% salt but this time I am planning to do about 85% coconut oil, 5 - 10% avocado, and 5 - 10% palm oil with 25% salt.

Any thoughts?  Am I cray to try this?


----------



## zolveria (Aug 12, 2015)

you can do this. It is fine to replace your water with milk.
you can freeze. 
or do like i do.
eg, if the recipe calls for 12oz water  mix 6 oz with lye and the rest with your goats milk. ad the lye water to soap and then add the milk. 
make sure all the lye is dissolved and also make sure the milk powder is dissolved in the water. strain the milk to be certian


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 12, 2015)

Soleseife is not the same as a salt bar, so keeping the same terms between them is only going to confuse things. 

If you want to make Soleseife, you are going to be a little bit constrained by the amount of things that you can dissolve in a certain amount of water. Even with just water, I think that the limit was 25% salt before you are saturated. It might have been higher, but it isn't overly high. If you are then reducing the water to add milk, you're lowering your salt amount (you can't just use less lye!) maybe even to the point that it can barely be called a Soleseife any more


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 12, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Soleseife is not the same as a salt bar, so keeping the same terms between them is only going to confuse things.
> 
> If you want to make Soleseife, you are going to be a little bit constrained by the amount of things that you can dissolve in a certain amount of water. Even with just water, I think that the limit was 25% salt before you are saturated. It might have been higher, but it isn't overly high. If you are then reducing the water to add milk, you're lowering your salt amount (you can't just use less lye!) maybe even to the point that it can barely be called a Soleseife any more


25% is the most I have been able to dissolve and that is in hot water


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 12, 2015)

I regularly make my salt bars with 100% coconut milk as my liquid. I don't make Soleseife, though- just regular salt bars where the salt granules get added to the soap batter at trace. The milk makes for a lovely salt soap.


IrishLass


----------



## rain_darned_owl (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone!!  New plan - I will try a regular salt bar (add salt at trace) with goats milk and also make a soleseife soap without goats milk (as I need all the water to dissolve the salt).


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 12, 2015)

I use Coconut Milk and have used GM in salt bars.  No problem with it.  I just add the GM to my oils (I soap 50/50 water/milk).


----------



## green soap (Aug 12, 2015)

I make regular salt bars (not soleseife) with goat milk.  I dissolve the lye in the frozen goat milk and add the salt at trace.  No problem at all and the soaps are well liked and some find them milder than regular salt bars.  They come out a creamy color rather than stark white like regular (uncolored) salt bars.


----------



## gemsupthepoley (Aug 13, 2015)

Same as Irish Lass and green soap. Lovely 25% 
salt bar with 100% frozen GM. Superb bar. I add 5% castor and avocado too.


----------

